# Please vote for my horse Elustarius



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Would you be kind enough to give my boy your vote, his name is Elustarius and he has been one of the most successful Arabian Ridden horses to date.

He retired at the Horse of the Year show in October to start his private drive career and it would be the icing on the cake for me if he could win this award..

The Global Herbs Show Horse Personality of the Year

Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

He is stunning!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have voted for your gorgeous boy, what a stunner he is


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i have voted <3


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me too. what a handsome boy he is.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Voted ,absolutely stunning boy


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have voted for him as well, he is lovely.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Everyone, he means the world to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive voted for your gorgeous boy too, can you only vote once or is it a daily thing?


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Just once im afriad its done by IP address, so everyone could do it from home and work


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've voted too.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

i've voted,your pets are gorgeous.Jake is a bit like my shettie Rambo.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Done..:thumbup:


----------



## fringo (Jul 2, 2010)

oh my god.. what a stunner he is..... . . .. marvelous looking... awesome man .. .i'm going to give 1000 vots for him:thumbup:


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I have voted i adore Horses they are my second favourite animal next to dogs.by the way its a fab looking horse.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone voting ends in September !


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Voted :thumbup: stunning horse. I will get back into horse riding one day, when i have endless amounts of money :lol:


----------

